# S. Charlotte hill rides?



## ronniedee

Can anyone familiar with S. Charlotte, NC give some suggested rides with nice long climbs? Everything I've seen so far is rolling without any real sustained climbing. I'm guessing there is some sustained climbing around here awaiting my discovery. I'd appreciate anyone's help.

Thanks!


----------



## HikenBike

ronniedee said:


> Can anyone familiar with S. Charlotte, NC give some suggested rides with nice long climbs? Everything I've seen so far is rolling without any real sustained climbing. I'm guessing there is some sustained climbing around here awaiting my discovery. I'd appreciate anyone's help.
> 
> Thanks!


The only long hill that I can think of is Rehobeth Rd near downtown Waxhaw. It's not very steep but long. On the other side of that climb is a shorter and steeper hill on Walkup Rd.

The guys at Bike Depot in Waxhaw might know more about the local hills/routes.


----------



## billwcc

S. Charlotte's pretty flat. Look at a Google map - behind Carolina Place mall is Dorman Rd. This is a great ride, leading all the way to Ft. Mill, SC. It has some steep hills and valleys, as well as some long grades, and very little traffic. Nothing spectacular, of course, but for S. Charlotte, it's the best I can think of. 

Carmel Rd. is a pretty good gradual climb, with good pavement, but lots of traffic.


----------



## josh26

If you head over to the Stanly county area, there's some decent climbing(for this area) with very little traffic. Never ridden in S. Charlotte so I don't know how it would compare. We usually do a small group ride out of Concord if you're interested. We have a guy that joins us from Matthews and he seems pleased with the climbing out this way.


----------



## billwcc

I'll check out Stanly county. Thanks for the info. I'd love to ride with you some time. Swamped this weekend with work, though. This is getting to be a great time of year to ride.


----------



## josh26

billwcc said:


> I'll check out Stanly county. Thanks for the info. I'd love to ride with you some time. Swamped this weekend with work, though. This is getting to be a great time of year to ride.



Let me know. We usually have between 3 and 6 people for our Saturday group rides, depending on who shows up kind of determines the route and the pace, but on average we aim for about 60 miles, 3,000 feet of climbing, and 18-19 mph pace. We're doing Mitchell tomorrow, but we'll probably do something local the following weekend. If you want I can probably find some of the routes we do and email them to you. My email is: [email protected]


----------



## billwcc

Thanks for the offer, but I doubt I'd be able to keep up with your group :^). I'm doing good to hold about a 12 mph pace. But I will check out Stanly county. Have driven thru there, and it's beautiful country.


----------



## Buckeye Jim

There is a Sat. ride that starts at New London school at 8;00 am every no rain Sat. This si a no drop ride, Try it sometime. In Stanly Co. just north of Albermarle.


----------



## EDUC8-or

If you're willing to throw your bike in your car you can head over to Marion and ride up to the summit of Mt. Mitchell, the highest peak east of the Mississippi. This ride is about 62 miles round trip and includes something like 6000' of climbing one way. http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/nc/marion/342127171171734957

Brushy Mountain is a bit closer and is a decent climb, also there are some REALLY tough gaps on the Blue Ridge Parkway near Mt. Airy. They make Mitchell look tame and have some very steep grades. I'm on the north side of town and ride near Concord, Harrisburg, and the Lake Norman area. It's a bit hillier up this way than down in south Charlotte, but still rolling.


----------



## josh26

> Brushy Mountain is a bit closer and is a decent climb, also there are some REALLY tough gaps on the Blue Ridge Parkway near Mt. Airy. They make Mitchell look tame and have some very steep grades. I'm on the north side of town and ride near Concord, Harrisburg, and the Lake Norman area. It's a bit hillier up this way than down in south Charlotte, but still rolling.



I've done Brushy with some friends and it was about 5000' of climbing for our 68 mile loop. I thought it was a pretty fun ride. Our Mitchell ride was 56 miles with 7000' of climbing altogether. If you don't mind I would like to see what route you are doing near Mt. Airy. After doing Mitchell I would really like to incorporate some more long climbs into my riding.


----------



## EDUC8-or

josh26 said:


> I've done Brushy with some friends and it was about 5000' of climbing for our 68 mile loop. I thought it was a pretty fun ride. Our Mitchell ride was 56 miles with 7000' of climbing altogether. If you don't mind I would like to see what route you are doing near Mt. Airy. After doing Mitchell I would really like to incorporate some more long climbs into my riding.


The climbs aren't as sustained as Mitchell, but much steeper than anything on NC 80 or the road from the Parkway to the top of Mitchell.

http://www.tourdegaps.com/routes.htm


----------



## josh26

EDUC8-or said:


> The climbs aren't as sustained as Mitchell, but much steeper than anything on NC 80 or the road from the Parkway to the top of Mitchell.
> 
> http://www.tourdegaps.com/routes.htm



Thanks! It looks like some pretty steep climbs, hopefully I'll get to do this before the end of the month.


----------

